# Paph nigritum 'Dyak Warrior'



## SlipperKing (Mar 24, 2019)

Not often seen. Posting early while the flower is pristine! Over the next week the dorsal will reflex. Still looks good and add an updated pic then.


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 24, 2019)

Have not ever seen this species. Thanks for posting. To be honest, I did not know it existed. Mike


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 24, 2019)

ditto.

related to urbanianum??


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 24, 2019)

Lovely, Rick!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 24, 2019)

You know, I don't know for sure but I think there has only been this clone ever found. I'm not even sure what part of the world it comes from.
I do know it's been around for a very long time.


----------



## Paphluvr (Mar 24, 2019)

I believe it's in section Barbata. My Birk book does reference it as a variety of barbatum and Catherine Cash says see barbatum and lawrenceanum.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 24, 2019)

It's much larger then any barbatum I've bloomed


----------



## Guldal (Mar 25, 2019)

Nice and interesting flower - and very well grown plant!

The whole concept of P. barbatum var. nigritum seems a bit confused...but Braem mentions that the type specimen of the plant, published by Reicbenbach fil. as Cypripedium nigritum, has been found to match the type of P. barbatum and thus is considered to be synonymous. As I understand it, P. barbatum var. nigritum is now only used as a horticultural epithet or in trade to describe a darker coloured form of P. barbatum - and thus not, botanically, treated as a separate taxonomic entity. 

In P. barbatum, again according to Braem, only the superior margin of the petals are "ornamented with small, near-black maroon spots" - and the margins of the petals are ciliate (whether this is the case with your flower, is a bit difficult to ascertain due to the background). And it might seem doubtfull, whether the staminode shield of your flower does match Braems description, too: "The staminodal shield is horseshoeshaped ... The apex shows lateral, falcate, acute teeth and at the centre of the apical margin there is a third, much smaller tooth"?

Might that gorgeous, bronze hued flower have a hybridic background?

Kind regards, 
Jens


----------



## ORG (Mar 25, 2019)

This is Nothing more than a Paph. barbatum. Here the description written by Reichenbach f.1882 in the Gardeners' Chronicle 




And here a Sketch of the nigritum, found in the Herbarium in Vienna:


Most of the plants labeled as nigritum were barbatum, sometimes also lawrenceanum. This here is clear, a barbatum.

Best greetings
Olaf


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2019)

Thanks for sharing. If you were in Yunnan province it would be a separate species!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 25, 2019)

doesnt look like the barbatums Im familiar with


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 26, 2019)

Maybe so Olaf but this clone has marginal spots on both upper and lower petals plus many tiny spots in the middle of both, starting at the staminode and stopping half way down. I will try to take more detailed pics on my day off this week.
It reminds me of a javanicum but with different colors. Its NS is 4.25 inches


----------



## Wendy (Mar 26, 2019)

Lovely flower and interesting discussion.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 28, 2019)

Here are two close ups. Hopefully they are clear showing the spotting and the hairs


----------



## blondie (Mar 28, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 28, 2019)

Whatever it's supposed to be, it's very nice. I especially like the bronze flush to the petals. We had a division of this clone from the Clement's Collection, but lost it in the move from Hausermann's.


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Mar 28, 2019)

What's the story behind the cultivar 'Dyak Warrior'?


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 28, 2019)

I don't know but maybe Tom can comment on that.


----------



## Markhamite (Mar 28, 2019)

I really like this one whatever it is.


----------



## tenman (Apr 1, 2019)

Def. NOT barbatum; staminode and other floral characteristics wrong. Right, however, for a hybrid.


----------



## UweM (Apr 2, 2019)

A typical case for the different views in the taxonomy: Lumper and splitter

These plants were originally imported from Borneo and apparently there are only offsprings in the USA

In the German orchid magazine "Die Orchidee" issue 3 1967 assigns Dr. Gustav Schoser this kind as Paph. nigritum. There is also an indication that several taxonomists may also consider this plant to be a Pap barbatum. The staminode looks more like Paph. javanicum / virens than Paph. barbatum

the same opinion:

http://www.orchidspecies.com/paphnigritum.htm


The plants which offered in Europe as Paph. barbatum var. nigritum, however, have not to do with the plant shown here. There are only darker Pap. barbatum


----------



## Achamore (Apr 2, 2019)

Looks very similar to a cross I have had at times over the years, 
*Paph. William Mathews 'Knobcreek'.*


----------

